# Painting an Acrylic Elephant - Artist



## Artist Blogger (Aug 27, 2018)

You searched for: an acrylic elephant! artist.com is home to a large number of handmade, vintage, and stand-out items and blessings identified with your pursuit. Regardless of what you're searching for or where you are on the planet, our worldwide commercial center of dealers can enable you to discover remarkable and moderate alternatives. Let’s get started!

An original 18x24" acrylic realism pop art painting on stretched canvas and ready for hanging.* The edges of the 3/4" canvas are painted so framing is not necessary for display.

Artist.com is the trusted online leader in fine art original and print sales. Artists around the world showcase their paintings, photography, drawings, sculptures, and prints. Print products include canvas, paper and metal wall hanging art, as well as shoulder bags, tote bags, shirts, T-shirts, clothes, mugs, mousepads, and more.


----------



## ventadeartemundial (Sep 22, 2018)

incredible your post


----------

